# Do you own spitters?



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I was just curious who owns spitting cobras? I have 1.1 normal B&W and 1.0 leucistic B&W which is only half mine. I will have him here for a couple weeks for breeding purposes then he'll go back home till next year. I'll make sure to get a couple pics. 

Anyways I was just curious to see who else ventured into the spitting zone.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

do you take breathing precautions when working with them? I suppose it only really matters if your working with alot on a daily basis.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Not so much Suik. The B&W rarely spit I have had this pair for a while and have never seen them spit. They get pissy once in a while and I wear a full face shield but so far all threats. The leucistic has been in our hands for over 2 years and has never spit. 

I want red spitters eventually I hear certain locality reds spit like garden hoses while other localities are not so bad. The trouble over here is most reds up for sale offer no locality. If I end up with red I might consider a respirator but with the black and whites not really necessary.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've only had pit vipers....the usual suspects...elapids!.....


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes we have some reds, I always tried hard to keep my mouth closed when working with mine and we always wear safety goggles when dealing with them. But I do like the idea of a full face shield...
Ours spit loads.
Heres a pic of one of Petes more recent additions.









and one that Pete bought me quite some time ago, which is still with us.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are well nice Angi, only reason I asked about respirators is because of the risk of becoming allergic is much worse with spitters so im told.


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

Those are lovely I have to say I'd not be inclined to keep dangerous snakes even though they are beautiful 
Maybe one day I'll own a cobra they're so nice, maybe....


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

gorgeous snakes:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

what a stunning cobra, i just think they [and in particular that red spitter] hold them selves really elegantly


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice! I love the red spitters one of my top five favorite venomous.

Here's the shield I use. 



















This thing covers me from top to bottom side to side. It's clear all the way around so no blind spots. It's also very light weight. I really like the chin guard add on so they cannot spit from underneath and surprise me. LOL


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

thats such a clever idea! is it just normal clear plastic/whatever coz it looks a little bit blackend out? or is that the pic?


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

It's just clear plastic. I assume your talking about the head piece it is black.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah i meant the bit covered your face. do you wear that everytime you go into your spitters viv?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

OOOooo Angi....I loved that red spitter when we visited....#i have some photos somewhere of the venom running down the glass.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

It looks like a pain but Very functional also breaths better than goggles. I do wear it every time I open the VIV just as a precaution. 

I got myself in a compromising situation once. I had glasses on but that was it. I was also only changing the water bowl but the snake was in a fowl mood that day. I didn't get spit on but I wouldn't have been in any danger at all had I been wearing the shield. It was a stupid mistake but I learned my lesson.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah i guess rather safe than sorry. 

and that few minutes putting it on is better than ending up blind, or worse, i guess.

how many spitters do you own?


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

2 1/2 

I own half of a leucistic Black and white spitter. Then 1.1 normal B&Ws


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

awesome 

im proper jelous!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

we have some big reds at the zoo here i always adored them....really red!!!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

habu do u keep any venomous?

i think u should get some pics of that red spitter


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

i know someone who has one, and says its a pain, rather skitty and spits on the glass a lot...but i think it looks nice but rather a bit of a risk even with goggles, so a pass for my future collection


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Eric said:


> I was just curious who owns spitting cobras? I have 1.1 normal B&W and 1.0 leucistic B&W which is only half mine. I will have him here for a couple weeks for breeding purposes then he'll go back home till next year. I'll make sure to get a couple pics.
> 
> Anyways I was just curious to see who else ventured into the spitting zone.


Yep, we have 2.1 Leu B & W's, one male is for sale. 
1.1 Red Spitter, the male is huuuuuuge!! 
1 x Siamensis (unsure of sex)


----------

